# Who else is Prepping for home invasions?



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

With the rise in the home invasions,just what if anything is other forum members doing, to protect their homes and their families lives? 

Myself years ago I had steel bars installed on all windows and steel bars on steel doors even the back sliding glass door. Bought a good safe to hold firearms. Never without a firearm close even when in yard.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I can see 40 miles into mexico from where I sit here

Yeah Id say Im prepped for that, and a whole lot more :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I am prepping as well. I live in a rural area and they are on the rise here. Mostly drug related. I've had firearms in my home since 1980. I'm in the market for a outdoor surveillance system to give me night vision around the property. I am looking at a perimeter alarm to create a multi-layered security zone. Everything; low key and camouflaged.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good topic. I have a pack of dogs that tells me what's going on outside. I also keep loaded guns at various places throughout the house so there's always one handy. That could be an issue in homes with children though.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a big believer in steel doors and good locks. I've got steel doors, and steel storm doors on all entrances. They make decorative storm doors that don't appear to be bars, but they are very strong. Double cylinder deadbolts, the keys are never kept in the locks. All frames and bolt plates are reinforced with 3 1/2 inch screws penetrating to the studs. All entrances have magnetically operated chimes that signal when the door is opened, as do the windows.

If somehow an intruder does get in, I can turn on the lights downstairs from the upstairs bedroom. My wife and I are both armed, and we have a landline and a cell upstairs with us. The bedroom door locks from the inside. We'll call 911 and hunker down. We can get out if necessary. I keep a thick, knotted nylon line in the bottom drawer of the dresser that can be looped over the radiator and thrown out the window (fire escape, mainly). There are other defensive measures that I won't share.

If they get in when we're not home, Oh Well, I have insurance.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

There are other simple things you can do to slow attakers down once they burst through your doors. 

Furniture in your hall or entry way. This makes them move around things and does not allow for speed or smooth movement into the house.

Build a Foyer area with two doors the main entry door and a door to go into the house. Most people up here call this a mud room. It provides a bottle neck and containment area for the attackers.

Zig Zag Wall (making a hall way) this forces would be attackers into a kill zone so to speak.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Excuse my french, but Foooooook that hide crap. Cover to change magazines and the locals hear me light the fight off and they will be attending quickly

But Im not hiding from NADA. Yes my background is significantly different than most but still.................


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To keep them out, a loud dog in the backyard and a steel door on the front and garage entrances.
Each entrance has been reinforced with larger kick plates and 3" screws to resist forced entry.
The front and back are deadbolted. At night, I flip the steel "catch" into place that keeps the door from moving. It is located about 1/4 from the top of the door, and serves to disperse energy applied from the outside. It is also mounted with 3" screws.

I don't care for bars, and the neighborhood crime doesn't suggest they would help.
We have 1 or 2 home invasions a year.
Most theft is from unlocked cars.
Keeping that in mind, if a thief broke into our car and pushed the button on the garage door opener, nothing would happen.
Every night, before going to bed, I push the little button on the indoor opener panel that locks the unit from receiving radio signals. Nobody can remotely open my door from outside.

Various loaded firearms are kept handy for the more determined.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Mattress holsters.













Pistol on my side of the bed, shotgun on the wife's side.
We also have hi impact hurricane windows, very hard to break.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I've thought about filling some interior walls with sand is strategic areas. I can't afford those fancy walls like...

Bullet Resistant Fiberglass, Bullet Proof Armor Panels | ArmorCore® UL752 Listed

When we down-sized and moved I got rid of a lot of my books, which also make great bullet barriers.

Nowadays I simply practice scenarios when I cannot sleep.

I know I need to take a class on low light shooting, and point shooting.

I live in a suburban `hood and have the worst home to defend. BUT if you are an uninvited person I may just "practice" the submarine strategy - "get ugly early" , "winner will float to the top."


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

Therussianbear said:


> Who else is Prepping for home invasions?


Well, if you live in rural America you damn well better be. Cause where I'm at they are now pass the cities in the amount of these invasions. 
And last year alone 32 meth labs out in rural busted, that's how you know how bad the economy really is cause when ever it goes south you'll see the rise in the drugs.
The heroin coming in the State is off the charts.

But those home invasions have caught everyone off guard. Just 3 years ago you would have never even barely heard of that happening out in the country.
Get to prepping folks cause this is no joke.

If you can get a 12 gauge semi-auto shotgun like a Mossberg for your inside social work. You can find them cheap and they are highly rated. Sure wish I had one. I'm leaving now to go pick up at my FFl a new side arm in .40 cal. I just simply have no where to practice with a long gun living urban. As it is I have to drive over 80 miles round trip just to put 'sweet pea' to the exercise.

Good luck, and make sure what ever side arm you got close by the Mrs. can run it. And even the older children.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy be crazy ready....y'all know wha I'm sayin'.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

My mom and dad had a home invasion about 10 years ago and my favorite 357 now resides with my father. He always has it within reach. I keep one always within reach at my house in Florida and at our cabin in Tennessee there are always 3 or 4 out for instant use.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Single story home with impact glass throughout the house. Impact fiberglass doors that swing out (cannot be kicked in) and four dogs. We're pretty well squared away here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I hope I am prepared as much as $$$ will allow, I know that there is always a scenario that I haven't thought of. If someone gets in, the wife is a better shot than I am.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I keep junk laying around my yard. Broken down trucks, older vehicles (nothing newer than 73 except my moms truck, an 88, and that's at her house now). 

I still watch tv on a CRT style tv. I still have VHS players hooked up, old school desktop, etc. 

If I were home invaded, they'd laugh, and leave. They'd probably BRING me a flat screen tv haha. 

First line of defense is my dogs. They bark, I look out the window. They bark/growl, I go outside to see what's up. 

I have various weapons (not just guns) strategically placed throughout the house and yard. I hope for non lethal deterrent before I HAVE to use a gun. I don't mind, and I rather fist fight. Guns are only to be last resort. If the bad guy has guns first, all bets are off, and he's getting a hefty dose of .357 magnum lead poisoning


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Not really prepping per se. I keep loaded guns in the family room and bed room. Our dogs will let me know if someone is near the house. God help them if they look like a squirrel or drive a UPS truck. My dogs HATE UPS!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Good topic. 

Currently we have Cameras on the front and back doors, beefier locks on the doors, motion lights front and back, guns in most of the rooms, a can of pepper foam behind the coat rack for a nonlethal option also....also the adorable small dog that just happens to have a throaty bark when strangers arrive. He fools a lot of people. 

Hopefully in the future I'll "fix up" the windows maybe work on the doors a bit more...and maybe a few practice drills sometime. The wife doesn't care I need to work on that.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I live in Canada. I will have to politely ask them to please leave and please don't take the things that I have worked my whole life for. Please. And then call the police and hope they don't kill us. If I shot a home intruder I would be the one in jail. You guys have your share of problems. But your self protection laws are way superior to ours.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

May I help you:








Let me explain something , I may hurt you but the Guy that feeds me will kill you. As will every other Human on this property . I am here just to give you one last chance to change your mind and leave.








We do not live in a city never really have Our security is not something we just started looking at it is part of our life.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Home Invasion? Yes, we practice our drills. When the alarm or dogs alert I grab the 500 persuader and claim the hallway. She calls 911 and arms up with a 9mm. We both bring up comms headsets and don body armor. Once she moves behind me to the mancave. She loads the heavy battle rifle and her AK. We conduct a bounding overwatch and reclaim our entire house. In the event of contact and *overwhelming* resistance we use an Australian peel technique and fall back to the mancave. We own the fatal funnel in the hallway and wreak havoc with the .308. If all else fails we can egress through a 2nd story window. I touch off a Tannerite filled basketball and we bail. When I call "Eagles up!" in all likelihood, it will end poorly for the invaders. The only issue after that is how we will clean the carpet. I haven't quite figured that part out yet.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

^^^ Now THAT was freaking funny!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You have my curiosity fired up; a basketball filled with Tannerite... How exactly do you set that off - I know that you can set it of with a round from the rifle but I am thinking maybe you are using a detonator of some kind. C'mon, share!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Security,
IR cameras out to 250 feet with built in motion detection.
USGI field sensors around the perimeter.
Dogs, that bark when anyone turns off the main road 600 feet away on to ours.
A ladder would be needed to get in any windows which have Lexan sheets. 
Doors are steel.
More than a sufficient amount of firepower to do the job, some are FA and would be a last resort.
I don't worry about over penetration other than destroying my white goods.
There is nothing in here that anyone can use for cover, the ammo will defeat all of it.
Handguns only play a secondary roll.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Webcams,firearms always nearby.pretty rural here.but,there have been some recent home invasions here.all drug related,pot growers mostly.we don't worry too much as we are not druggies that need to be robbed.although,we are always watching whats happening.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Home invasions are happening regularly here. I am hardening locks and doors. Upgrading locks. I just upgraded security to include 2 cameras. Installing a bit more security lighting as well. I have loaded guns within a few feet most of the time. I refuse to put bars on windows and doors. I am in a pretty good area and neighborhood and I won't live like I am in jail.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The fact is: Home invasions are occurring with increased frequency in my area. The tannerite basketball, if I had one, would be set off with a rifle round.


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> If I shot a home intruder I would be the one in jail. You guys have your share of problems. But your self protection laws are way superior to ours.


That's a real shame ! And I got a soft spot for your country. Although my side halted my entry via Saskatchewan in 2005. And our boys up there are dress to kill, literally. Your side was fantastic, they tore my whole car apart and threw everything on the ground. Took me over and hour to sort it all out after I threw everything back into it when they told me to get moving.
The storm trooper who did it, his partner came out and apologized to me. And he was very sincere. Anyway I'd sure like to drive across it someday before they cart me off to the home. I got to see the sign at least. Had been on my mind since the late 70's when I was working on a ranch in Minnesota and the boss's friend would come down and bored his horses there that he was selling to fat cats in the States. He told me if I ever got the chance to come up there to look him up, but I wasn't going to see him I just wanted to see Canada through Montana, which at least I got to see that cause I always wanted to see Montana as well. Man 'ole man, the Big sky country, unbelievably beautiful.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I had to once I overheard my neighbor saying he plans on coming over and taking my stuff. "That idiot is wasting his time and money stocking up, we'll all just go take it". Yes I plan on shooting the neighbor, because I have to. Home invasion is pretty much guaranteed. All I can say is come try. 

All the reinforced steel doors on the planet are worthless unless you have reinforced steel windows.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Molon Labe

One of my like minded friend was over last week. We discussed the increased amount of lawlessness. He lives more near population than we do and made a comment about him and his family wanting to be at Slippy Lodge when the crapola hits the spinning blades. He then went on to say, "Slippy, when the natives decide to march up your road then climb your hill of a drive way, I need some camera footage of You doin' what you do! 

I laughed but I also got serious. If the natives decide that Slippy Lodge is their next destination, the suburbs closer to "hell" are lost. 

Time to buy some more rounds of...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember, bars on the doors and windows will keep you in just as well as they will keep others out.
A fire breaks out and you are inside with bars everywhere--- what is your plan?
They will not be in my plans.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Therussianbear said:


> With the rise in the home invasions,just what if anything is other forum members doing, to protect their homes and their families lives?
> 
> Myself years ago I had steel bars installed on all windows and steel bars on steel doors even the back sliding glass door. Bought a good safe to hold firearms. Never without a firearm close even when in yard.


M29 S +W and M1911A Colt. They get me to the M1A and M37 Ithaca. If they run and I can still see them the M70 winchesters come out.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If they are running away, let them go. when they come back stop them from running away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Two dogs to let us know something is brewing, an alarm to call the police, personel firearms on us as well as various locations with in the dwelling. Maybe just tough of enough nut to crack that thugs look else where.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I had to once I overheard my neighbor saying he plans on coming over and taking my stuff. "That idiot is wasting his time and money stocking up, we'll all just go take it". Yes I plan on shooting the neighbor, because I have to. Home invasion is pretty much guaranteed. All I can say is come try.
> 
> All the reinforced steel doors on the planet are worthless unless you have reinforced steel windows.


About eight years ago a really strange woman two boys one around 16 the other son around 20, moved in next door to us and quickly told my wife she had a fiancee in Arkansas in Federal prison just up and came out with it. Later he came to live with them,later after he was arrested for bank robbery we found out this guy living right next to us had murdered a lady in a past robbery, but the D.A. missed the date to get it filed, Judge took this into consideration when he was sent off for 160 years. 
Well a year later the youngest son got caught selling crack cocaine and got 10 years probation after serving 11 Months in the DOC,soon as he was out on street he was dealing right out of his mothers house next door to us.
In the past five years since he has become a baby daddy to a boy lost his drivers license got arrested for driving without one. Has been taken to court for indebtedness. 
We know he is in bad need of cash and has watched us closely,so were always on our guard.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

my back yard is fenced and locked. i keep the garage door down. good locks and i have carmeras. i keep a dog inside and he has the run of the place. a few guns and flash lites in ez to reach locations. and acouple welcome signs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Therussianbear said:


> With the rise in the home invasions,just what if anything is other forum members doing, to protect their homes and their families lives?
> 
> Myself years ago I had steel bars installed on all windows and steel bars on steel doors even the back sliding glass door. Bought a good safe to hold firearms. Never without a firearm close even when in yard.


When I worked in NJ, carried ruger security-six at all times! They roll down the corrugated steel on the store fronts after dark. No place for a white guy to be. Irvington, NJ.

I know, not legal, but my life is worth more than some stupid law against self-preservation.


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I know, not legal, but my life is worth more than some stupid law against self-preservation.


I hear that ! And don't you just love those who craft those laws, people who are protected by people with guns. They have nothing to fear. Last time I saw Governor Christie on the news giving a speech out in the public he had snipers on the roofs even. Must be nice to be one of those 'privileged Americans' uh.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I already had my home invasion (and I'm still a little pissed 17 years later). You can't prepare for them. You can only prepare not to have them. Security lights, locks, cameras, sturdy doors and windows. Trim the veg and put in a security system. After that it comes down to the ABC's

Always
Be
Carrying!

Once they breach your perimeter, fight but always engage at a distance and fall back every time they get with in 15 feet.
Most gunfights are over inside of 30 seconds and most police take 5 to 15 minutes to get to your house.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

A quick story for this situation

I was at work when I heard on the radio "shots fired" and "in the vicinity of " my address. My phone lit up like a whorehouse on military payday as every local and Sheriffs truck set off thinking it was me, and Id started the fight without inviting anyone else. Admittedly that WOULD have been rude but I'm selfish that way and pretty much everybody knows it. 

It wasn't me, and who it was quickly had more attention than they thought possible so fast. Off to jail they went, for discharge in the city limits and whatever else they could think of. 

I will have more help faster than I can change magazines, mostly because of boredom and curiosity, Wondering..... , who was dumb enough to think" He's just 1 guy, we are in there...And they really are in here with me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a house on my street that could be described in exactly the same way as mine. It is a rental and there have been drugs sold out of it for years. My neighbors daughter was an identity thief. When they bailed on the house there were hundreds of credit cards left that belonged to other people along with all of the other trappings one would expect. At any point someone targeting one of these houses could easily mistake mine to rob. This is a nice, middle class neighborhood full of deadbeats and their no account, loser kids. You can't maintain a constant state of alert but chance favors the prepared. I will fight back.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have two dogs as a deterrent. A baseball bat to beat down unarmed robbers and a .40 as last resort self defense which would most likely be in my woman's hands and the baseball bat in mine. I don't personally believe objects are worth taking a life over so lethal force would only be used if my family life or mine were in danger. If someone is stupid enough to come in with a knife or gun....well


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*All I have is...*

I feel like a weenie, all I have is a .45 and a bunch of big knives. 
Knives are tucked away in every room, like this Buck 119.
It has a 6 inch blade and can really make a mess. And I have dive knife with a 6 inch blade. 
The rest are sharp butcher knives, all of which are terrifyingly sharp.

View attachment 11205


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

If nothing else this thread gave many of us forum members something to give thought to again. I learned a lot from other forum members,and I hope others also learned many new ideas. It never hurts to see what others have planed.


----------

